# Who is your favorite vampire?



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

The reason I ask is because mine has changed! It used to Eric from the Sookie Stackhouse novels..... now it's Betsy Taylor from the Undead series (Mary Janice Davidson). LOVE HER!  

Imogen


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Kate Beckinsale from Underworld or Lestat from Interview with a Vampire.

If character's like Kate's appeared in a lot more of these vampire books/movies then vampires really wouldn't be such a girl-only thing.


----------



## HP Mallory (Jul 7, 2010)

It's still Eric for me. LOL
I used to love Jean Claude from Laurell K. Hamilton's series but then it just got too weird for me.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Otto von Chriek, staff photographer of the _Anhk-Morpork Times_ in several of Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" novels.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Nick Knight from the _Forever Night_ TV series.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Vlad Tepes, but strictly the Fred Saberhagen version.










(I Googled the above cover for this post, and I'm amused to find that it comes from a website of "Books about friendship"! Weird to think of in terms of Dracula, but the book is appropriate).

http://www.coverbrowser.com/image/books-about-friendship/488-8.jpg


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Nick Knight from the _Forever Night_ TV series.


Nice.

Call me old school, but the orignal Dracula is still my favorite.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Anne Rice's Vampire Armand.  I love how completely numb he is.

Dawn


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Vlad Tepes, but strictly the Fred Saberhagen version.


Agreed. I have all of those and enjoyed them.

Mike


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

In the Anne Rice universe I'd have to say Louis.  Armand comes second.  I have alway detested Lestat and Rice's fixation on him semi-ruined the rest of the series for me.  (Well, I really only acknowledge the first 4 novels and possibly "The Vampire Armand," but the rest are really dreadful.)

In TV universe I'd have to say Angel from "Buffy" and "Angel."  And then Spike.

And from feature film universe I'd probably agree about Kate Beckingsale in "Underworld."  The first one is a great movie (the second one is just good) and she's fantastic in it.  (And the character is great.)

Also, Gary Oldman was a magnificent Count Dracula.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Well, if we're going into the film/TV realm as well, then Louis Jordan's portrayal of the title character in the BBC's 1977 production of "Count Dracula."


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Sam da Man from Sluggy Freelance.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Strahd Von Zarovitch.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Books...Eric from "Staked" and "Revamped" by J.F. Lewis

Tv...Drusilla from "Buffy"

Movies...Eli from "Let The Right One In"


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Joshua York from George R R Martin's Fevre Dream. Hands down the best vampire novel of the last fifty years.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

TV~ I'd have to go with Barnabas Collins.  


Dawn


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Dracula of course
Eric from Sookie Stackhouse
Kita from Kalayna Price's series.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Gotta be Spike from 'Buffy'.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> Books...Eric from "Staked" and "Revamped" by J.F. Lewis
> 
> Tv...Drusilla from "Buffy"
> 
> Movies...Eli from "Let The Right One In"


OMG, Drusilla was one of a kind. Juliet Landau was sensational in that role! Hilarious and terrifying at the same time. I'm not sure anyone's ever done it quite like that before or since!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Dracula is clearly my favorite vampire, followed closely by Count von Krolock from the movie "The Fearless Vampire Killers."


----------



## Chicki (Jul 1, 2010)

Rhage from J.R. Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood series. You just can't get any sexier than that ...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

DYB said:


> In the Anne Rice universe I'd have to say Louis. Armand comes second. I have alway detested Lestat and Rice's fixation on him semi-ruined the rest of the series for me. (Well, I really only acknowledge the first 4 novels and possibly "The Vampire Armand," but the rest are really dreadful.)


Lestat de Lioncourt has been a favorite of mine since I was a teen. But I agree that I like him much better in the earlier books. Of the other vampires in the series, Maurice, Armand and Louis rank up there, but The Brat Prince still holds onto my heart.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

TV: Barnabas Collins 

Books: Samantha Moon from R.J. Rain's Moon Dance


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Eric, as played by Alexander Skarsgard, on True Blood.  Yum!


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

Chicki said:


> Rhage from J.R. Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood series. You just can't get any sexier than that ...


I agree, but I think any of the BDB boys would do!


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Call me old school, but the orignal Dracula is still my favorite.


Me too (old school + Dracula).


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

Movies: Gary Oldman's Dracula. I loved how he portrayed the most despicable aspects of Dracula in a way that I still couldn't help but be drawn to him.

TV: Barnabas Collins from the early 90s remake version. It was my first exposure to Dark Shadows. I was riveted. *sigh*
Angelus from Buffy---his psychotic personality made me a Buffy fan, if only to see Angelus come back.

Books: Anne Rice's Lestat. I was drawn to him from the very beginning. Villain/hero---all in one.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Lestat de Lioncourt ...


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

CDChristian said:


> Books: Anne Rice's Lestat. I was drawn to him from the very beginning. Villain/hero---all in one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Strahd Von Zarovitch.


You know you are a bad A$$ when the mists comes and takes you...

Dave, wanted to let you know I'm digging Theron in _33 A.D._ I'm about a third of the way through the book. Don't know if he'll make it into my "favorite" vampires yet, but he's working hard at it. 

If I had to list my favorites they would be (in no particular order)

Dracula (Bram Stoker's)
Sasha Vykos (World of Darkness Vampire Clan Novels)
Lucita (World of Darkness Vampire Clan Novels, before she became too emo lol)
Hesha (World of Darkness Vampire Clan Novels)
Vincente (30 Days of Night--Graphic Novel, not the movie)
Akasha (Queen of the Damned, book version...not that hideous movie)
Claudia (Interview with the Vampire, book and movie version  )
Lestat (The original trilogy. He gets silly in _The Tale of the Body Thief_)
Saya (Blood: The Last Vampire)


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Stocker's Dracula, definitely.  And Herzog's Nosferatu was pretty bada**, too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

WESLEY SNIPES

*Boom* Thread over!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> WESLEY SNIPES
> 
> *Boom* Thread over!


He was only a half-vampire. Totally doesn't count!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Still say Drusilla. Not only is she all vamp...also insane and psychic.

"What will your mommy sing when they find your body?"


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I like Steven Savile's vampire Von Carstein from his Warhammer Vampire Wars series.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Kate Beckinsale from Underworld


You say that just because she's hot.

Not that I disagree or anything.

David Dalglish


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

So now we're choosing vampires based on how hot they are? That makes me sick. Also...yes Kate Beckensale is very hot, but what about vampire Jessica from True Blood? Wow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> So now we're choosing vampires based on how hot they are?


Necrophilia is apparently acceptable these days lol


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

bardsandsages said:


> Necrophilia is apparently acceptable these days lol


Umm...yes. Definitely yes.










For those who don't watch the show.

And last of all...here's something hot for the ladies to enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> You say that just because she's hot.
> 
> Not that I disagree or anything.


Blast, you've seen through me again, Dalglish! Seriously though, if other characters had half her autonomy and detective-like level of perception, then popular culture's impression of vampires would be very different.



derek alvah said:


> And last of all...here's something hot for the ladies to enjoy.


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH this is the funniest thing I've seen in a week. Where is this guy from? I can't remember.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I believe that's 'Grandpa', from 'The Munsters'.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I seriously need HBO now. Kate Beckinsale, drool city.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

It seems that none of the early LeStat books are available on Kindle?  I'd love to read them now but can't bring myself to get DTBs anymore.

Eric Northman, book version, is the sexiest and Vishous is my favorite "brother".


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Bones from the Night Huntress series.
V from Black Dagger Brotherhood.  
Stephen from Mercy Thompson.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Dick Cheney...no...Keith Richards!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh yes, I love Bones too.  His accent alone (as I imagine it) puts him right up there.  

I haven't gotten around to the Mercy Thompson series, yet.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> Oh yes, I love Bones too. His accent alone (as I imagine it) puts him right up there.
> 
> I haven't gotten around to the Mercy Thompson series, yet.


Mercy is a great series. I like Briggs' take on vampires. They are truly monsters and are very scary. Stephen is conflicted about who he is.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> Mercy is a great series. I like Briggs' take on vampires. They are truly monsters and are very scary. Stephen is conflicted about who he is.


I'll have to get around to it. I just finished Cry Wolf by Briggs.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> I'll have to get around to it. I just finished Cry Wolf by Briggs.


I love her Alpha & Omega series. Be careful though the Alpha & Omega series was written after many of the Mercy books, but occur at the same time -- so there may be spoilers for the Mercy series. There is an important prequel to Cry Wolf in the Alpha & Omega series, it is called the Alpha & Omega novella, for some reason it is not available on the Kindle. http://www.amazon.com/Alpha-Omega-Companion-Novella-ebook/dp/B001IZC3LU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279231454&sr=8-3 But it is in the anthology On The Prowl: http://www.amazon.com/On-the-Prowl-ebook/dp/B000UWAEWW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1279231454&sr=8-6 I actually downloaded the Barnes & Noble app for my iPhone and bought the short story prequel from B&N b/c it is availble there for 1.99 or 2.99.


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

Count Duckula.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks ReginaLHK.  I've read the first short story in the series and Cry Wolf.  Even though there may be spoilers (I got that feeling when Mercy was mentioned in Cry Wolf) I'm kind of hooked on Anna and Charles at the moment and I'll probably go ahead with that series now that I've started it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And, now that I think about it, _The Count_ is probably at the root of the whole "Vampires can be cuddly and lovable" trend. . . . . . .


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, now that I think about it, _The Count_ is probably at the root of the whole "Vampires can be cuddly and lovable" trend. . . . . . .


HAHAHA this is quickly turning into WAY the best thread on these boards!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> Thanks ReginaLHK. I've read the first short story in the series and Cry Wolf. Even though there may be spoilers (I got that feeling when Mercy was mentioned in Cry Wolf) I'm kind of hooked on Anna and Charles at the moment and I'll probably go ahead with that series now that I've started it.


I love Anna and Charles.  There is only Hunting Ground left at the moment, she is supposed to release her third book in the series next fall.  Happy reading! Hunting Ground was very good.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bardsandsages said:


> You know you are a bad A$$ when the mists comes and takes you...


Heck, yeah! Strahd is awesome. My personal favorite book of Elrod's.



bardsandsages said:


> Dave, wanted to let you know I'm digging Theron in _33 A.D._ I'm about a third of the way through the book. Don't know if he'll make it into my "favorite" vampires yet, but he's working hard at it.


Thanks! Let me know if he sneaks in there, would ya?


----------



## heathermichelle (Jul 27, 2010)

I haven't delved too far into the vampire genre but of the ones I've read I love Lestat and Armand from Anne Rice and Eric from True Blood.  I also am going to risk a hazing and admit that I love Carlisle and Jasper from Twilight.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

My fav vampire is Lestat...hands down 

Sandy


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

Definitely Spike from Buffy the Vampire Slayer--if you like vampires (and even if you don't) and haven't seen that show, you are missing out!


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

DaschieGirl said:


> Definitely Spike from Buffy the Vampire Slayer--if you like vampires (and even if you don't) and haven't seen that show, you are missing out!


And his soliloquy from the roof-top during his first appearance in 'Angel', had me practically rolling about the floor laughing.


----------



## eɪ.li.ən (Aug 3, 2010)

Count Dracula / Vlad III Draculea (Gary Oldman) mixed with Lestat de Lioncourt (Stuart Townsend) and David (Kiefer Sutherland).


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Imogen Rose said:


> The reason I ask is because mine has changed! It used to Eric from the Sookie Stackhouse novels..... now it's Betsy Taylor from the Undead series (Mary Janice Davidson). LOVE HER!
> 
> Imogen


My favorite vampire was Spike from the Buffy the Vampire series. Loved that guy, I mean, vampire.

Debra


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

Dracula.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

I must say my favorite vampire is the all time Edward Cullin, I know..I'm such a cliche.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Imogen Rose said:


> The reason I ask is because mine has changed! It used to Eric from the Sookie Stackhouse novels..... now it's Betsy Taylor from the Undead series (Mary Janice Davidson). LOVE HER!
> 
> Imogen


I like Eric too. He's cool, but I only know him from True blood. My favorite however has got to be....Damon


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

Eric in the Sookie Stackhouse series. 

On screen it would be the old silent Nosferatu at #1.
#2 Bela Lugosi
#3 Catherine Deneuve in The Hunger
#4 The little vampire eunuch in Let the Right One In


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sharlow said:


> I like Eric too. He's cool, but I only know him from True blood. My favorite however has got to be....Damon


Eric Northman from the books is different and better imo than Eric (with all due respect to A. Skarsgard!) from True Blood.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Simon Ysidro from Barbara Hambly's *Those Who Hunt the Night*.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> Eric Northman from the books is different and better imo than Eric (with all due respect to A. Skarsgard!) from True Blood.


Is he? Well I might actually have to breakdown and get one of the books and see. In the show he is one of the better characters.


----------



## dlanzarotta (Jul 14, 2010)

Just one favorite?!    lol Well, excluding the ones from my own novel, I will go with Myrnin from the Morganville Vampires.  The guy is CRAZY!


----------



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

I had the hots for Gary Oldman in Dracula for sure...and please don't think less of me...Edward.


----------



## Zion34 (May 20, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> HAHAHA this is quickly turning into WAY the best thread on these boards!


hah I remember always bugging my parents for that cereal as a kid! It was so good!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sharlow said:


> Is he? Well I might actually have to breakdown and get one of the books and see. In the show he is one of the better characters.


The books are always better -- that cliché works for this situation as well. Yes, Eric is one of the better characters in True Blood, as is Russell Edgington and Franklin Mott; but Sookie in the books is WAY better than in TB. Anna Paquin imo is NOT Sookie! And Eric's hair is all wrong.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Guido Henkel said:


> Dracula is clearly my favorite vampire, followed closely by Count von Krolock from the movie "The Fearless Vampire Killers."


"The Fearless Vampire Killers" is one of my favorite 'guilty pleasure' movies.

And I can't believe nobody's mentioned George Hamilton in "Love at First Bite"! (And how did he get that tan, if he can't be out in the sun?) 

Joel


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

1. Vlad Tepes from Fred Saberhagen's Dracula Sequence
2. Lestat from Anne Rice's series
3. Henry Fitzroy from Tanya Huff's Blood Books


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> 1. Vlad Tepes from Fred Saberhagen's Dracula Sequence
> 2. Lestat from Anne Rice's series
> 3. Henry Fitzroy from Tanya Huff's Blood Books


Yes, Saberhagen's Dracula was pretty good and a close second to Hambly's Ysidro.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Again, my favorite vampire:


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, Ann, I can't argue with that one!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

HA! Brought back memories, used to crack my daughter up by doing The Count.


----------



## LDS (Aug 4, 2010)

Eli, from "Let the Right One In", hands down


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Picture heavy but here's some of my favorites from TV and Movie.

From Buffy...

























Eli from Let The Right One In..


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

My vote goes to Silas from Neil Gaiman's "The Graveyard Book."


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

Probably Dracula from Bram Stoker...and I agree Gary Oldman did play him very well in the movie.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I love Cade in Farnsworth's Blood Oath. I couldn't put this book down!


----------



## river daughter (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

river daughter said:


>


Cassidy from "Preacher" series yes? Very cool.


----------



## river daughter (Jan 12, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> Cassidy from "Preacher" series yes? Very cool.


Yes they are some awesome graphic novels. There was talk of an HBO series at one point too bad it never happened!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

My favorite vampires? 

Grandpa Munster   ok, maybe Drusilla  and Spike


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Sam da Man from Sluggy Freelance.


Another Sluggite! I have never met a real live Sluggite before. I have been reading since the Bikini Suicide Frisbee days.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

river daughter said:



> Yes they are some awesome graphic novels. There was talk of an HBO series at one point too bad it never happened!


I've read the graphic novels. Depending on who they cast, that would have been a great show. As long as they didn't water it down so as not to offend anyone I would have watched it.


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Another Sluggite! I have never met a real live Sluggite before. I have been reading since the Bikini Suicide Frisbee days.


Ladies can't resist the Sampire.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

I love Lestat in _Interview_ and _The Vampire Lestat_. I like Eric in the Sookie Stackhouse series for the same reason I love Lestat in the earlier vampire books--they both have the aura of someone who would laugh in the devil's face and then punch him for good measure.

And although I wouldn't say Dracula's a favorite character--he's too much of a supernatural force of evil to ever assume a form as mundane as a mere character--Bram Stoker's book is still the best vampire book ever.


----------

